# cambiare i permessi di file su FAT

## MajinJoko

Buongiorno a tutti,

vorrei risolvere un semplice quanto fastidioso problema.

Come posso cambiare i permessi (in particolar modo "nascosto" e "sola lettura") dei file in una partizione FAT?

----------

## lucapost

Fat ha diversi problemi con i permessi delle partizioni, molte featurs non sono proprio supportate. Se non sbaglio puoi impostare solamente i permessi su tutta la partizione in fase di montaggio della stessa.

----------

## MajinJoko

Grazie. Quello che in realtà mi interessava è settare i permessi non tanto in fase di mount, ma affinché poi restino tali.

Mi spiego meglio: devo rendere "nascoste" delle immagini su una sd in fat, altrimenti vengono catalogate dalla "Galleria" del cellulare Nokia. Ho sempre tamponato il problema nascondendo i files o le cartelle interessati, ma volevo evitare di riavviare in windows per una tale cavolata..

Grazie mille

----------

## riverdragon

Scommetto che hai installato il navigatore, giusto?  :Laughing: 

Prova ad installare x-plore sul telefono e ad impostare i file come nascosti da lì dentro.

----------

## MajinJoko

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Scommetto che hai installato il navigatore, giusto?

 

Esatto. Così mi trovo decine di files inutili tra le foto..

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Prova ad installare x-plore sul telefono e ad impostare i file come nascosti da lì dentro.

 

Perfetto, così risolvo il problema. Ma la curiosità sul fat resta   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## cloc3

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> Ma la curiosità sul fat resta  

 

non c'è gran che da essere curiosi.

semplicemente, fat è un filesystem che non gestisce alcun tipo di informazione d'accesso.

i permessi unix possono essere modificati per ogni singolo file perché il file system prevede delle allocazioni di memoria specifiche per collocare le informazioni relative. fat no.

man mount fornisce le opzioni umask, dmask e fmask.

si tratta però di impostazioni a posteriori, cioè di limitazioni che il kernel linux impone a se stesso al momento di caricare il dispositivo.

----------

## MajinJoko

Sulle opzioni di mount ci sono.

Sul discorso che fat non ha attributi per i file, sinceramente, no. Voglio dire, voci come "nascosto", "sola lettura" e "archivio" (o qualcosa del genere, è una vita che non uso windows) non sono esattamente attributi di files?

Non cerco (né voglio) permessi avanzati, oppure indicazione di proprietario o gruppo di appartenenza. Però ho sempre ritenuto le voci di cui sopra attributi di files (nello specifico, non gestibili in linux), e dal tuo intervento mi sembra di capire che non ci ho mai capito un'"h".  :Confused: 

----------

## cloc3

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> Voglio dire, voci come "nascosto", "sola lettura" e "archivio" (o qualcosa del genere, è una vita che non uso windows) non sono esattamente attributi di files?

 

bu.

i file nascosti, se no ricordo male, sono tutti quelli il cui nome incomincia con un punto.

sola lettura e archivio sono informazioni che non ho mai usato, ma dubito che siano collocate nel filesystem.

wikipedia descrive alcune funzionalità gestite da estensioni di terza parte.

----------

## Ic3M4n

i file con il . sono nascosti in linux, non in windows. onestamente non so come sia impostabile su windows. in ogni caso credo che siano gestiti a livello di fat come attributi, per forza di cose. il problema è che il tipo di attributo è completamente differente di quello linux. in linux si applicano i permessi di utente gruppo altri, su fat sola lettura nascosto etc etc...

----------

## cloc3

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> il problema è che il tipo di attributo è completamente differente di quello linux.

 

no. non mi sembra quello il problema.

stando sempre ai dati di wikipedia, i permessi in fat contemplano i concetti di world/group/owner file permissions only with multiuser security.

(se capisco bene) per usarli serve un software specifico che utilizza convenzioni estranee allo standard ufficiale.

linux, quindi, non potrebbe affatto utilizzarli.

per ntfs dovrebbe essere diverso, perché utilizza un sistema di ACL che linux, volendo, potrebbe riconoscere e rispettare.

ps. tra l'altro, un attributo semplice come nascosto o archivio è strutturalmente diverso da un permesso unix, perché il permesso unix implica la necessità di conservare l'identità del proprietario. dunque implica l'esistenza di una tabella utente-numero come il nostro /etc/passwd, che windowds-anni90 non gestiva senz'altro.

mai rubato un password in windows98?

----------

